# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  mac os на VMware Workstation

## berloga41

хочу поставить на виртуалку mac os - но в описании установки надо выбрать параметр cpu для busratio - как его найти?


Screenshot (19h 11m 33s).jpg

----------

